# Thinking about swapping my K2 Rykers for Ride Hi-Phy Coilers



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

So, my 3 year old, low end starter boots (Forum Recon) were finally replaced today when I bought some K2 Ryker boots. Amongst the boots I tried on were the Ride Hi-phy boa coilers.

I ended up buying the K2 Rykers because they were $90 cheaper than the Ride Hi-Phys. (Got the K2's on sale).

Problem is, I keep thinking about those Ride boots. 
1. The fit was slightly better (they do a better job of holding the heel) 
2. They are noticeably lighter
3. The sole has a rigidity and feel that I didn't experience in any other boot.

Cons are:
1. They cost $259.99. More than I have spent on any of my boards and $90 more than I got the Rykers for.
2. They are GREEN. Granny smith apple green. Kawasaki green. I'm not a fashion slave, but there is no ignoring that color.
3. In my experience, lighter footwear doesn't last as long

What do you guys think?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I haven't tried the ride other than in the store and for me the fit just wasn't there. 
Everyone's foot is different.

I bought the Rykers and have been out 2x in them and just love them. Not that this is helping, just bragging ahahahaaa, sorry.
If you can afford try the Rides kinda a splurge item. If it doesn't work out sell them and buy the Rykers and chalk it up to trying a very expensive item that didn't pan out....


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I have 2 weeks to bring the K2 Ryker boots back (trip isn't for another 4 weeks). $90 isn't much money in the long run, so I guess the question is if a slightly better fit and less weight is worth $90 to me.

I might have to go try them on again so that I can put the matter to rest.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Get the ride boots dude! If you are thinking about them like that then go ahead and treat yourself. I got some yesterday There is nothing better then a great fitting boot and when I tried these on I could hear angles sing. GET THEM!! We only live once my friend and the color is loud but the more I look at them the more I like it. I had got some salomon malmutes for a better deal and used them over the weekend and now because I didn't want to spend the extra I am stuck with them and still had to pay for the rides but I am O so happy now.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I went back to the shop with my K2 Rykers and tried both the Rykers and Hi-Phy Coilers on, one right after the other.

In the end, there just wasn't that much difference in comfort. The Hi-Phys held my heel down a *teeny tiny* bit better.

I decided that the extra $90, coupled with my concerns about how long such light boots (Hi-Phy) would hold up was not quite worth it. 

I have 6 days on my Rykers so far. Had some pressure points while breaking them in, but I am satisfied with the purchase so far.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

What type of lacing does each have? I'm guessing the Ride's are BOA, single or double? With BOA boots I'd recommend walking around the store in them for ~30mins and make sure there's still no pressure points. I can't wear 'em cuz they always cut into my ankle. I like the dual speed lacing, but real laces are my favorite. Since you have 2 weeks to return them try adding a couple j-bars/foam pads to the liner and see if you can get rid of the heel lift.


----------

